# Chael Sonnen Apology Video to Anderson Silva



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I was waiting for something way more epic to happen. I don't think I like this too much. Stick to one liners Chael.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like Sonnen, but this was predictable and quite honestly hard to sit through, i watched for a while then skipped to the "reveal".


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Sonnen is too good! Loved it.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

The only funny part was "Include the obnoxious laugh."


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

LMAO. That was funny.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

I am getting bored of Sonnen trashing Silva, however I do like the Sonnen that speaks his mind, other fighters could learn free speech instead of being media drones that come out with the same generic corporate sponsor friendly speeches.

I just really want to see Silva Sonnen 2.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

blah blah blah, it's all just hype, that's it. That's all it ever was.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I loved it. That song kinda made me fall for it. Thing when he said he didn't want to fight AS, I knew it was BS.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha that was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope. I didn't even crack a smile. What is this? The 1970's??

You guys are easily amused.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

His trash talking seems so scripted like he has no emotion behind it.. It always looked weird to me like he's reading a piece of paper.. I dont see why people think its original or even comparing it to Muhammad Ali but I guess everyone is easily amused....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Don$ukh said:


> I am getting bored of Sonnen trashing Silva, however I do like the Sonnen that speaks his mind, other fighters could learn free speech instead of being media drones that come out with the same generic corporate sponsor friendly speeches.
> 
> I just really want to see Silva Sonnen 2.


It's the childish trash talk and cheap WWE style fight selling that's corporate friendly.

The humble and respectful fighters are the ones that are RESISTING the corporate pressure in order to be good human beings and martial artists.

I don't see why people try to make Chael seem like an angel. Whether he's doing what he's doing for money or just being a delusional idiot, both are equally despicable.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's the childish trash talk and cheap WWE style fight selling that's corporate friendly.
> 
> The humble and respectful fighters are the ones that are RESISTING the corporate pressure in order to be good human beings and martial artists.
> 
> I don't see why people try to make Chael seem like an angel. Whether he's doing what he's doing for money or just being a delusional idiot, both are equally despicable.


The Sonnites have somehow convinced themselves that anybody who doesn't consider Sonnen a comedic promotional genius, is completely unaware that the idiot is doing it for publicity. Like we believe everything he spouts, and don't "get it". Because, if we "got it" we would love him.

Well, I completely "get it"... and still think hes a bit of a muppet. He makes me laugh sometimes, but its becoming less and less frequent as I tire of his formula. Who cant see how regimented his comedy is? Seriously?? I've seen and heard it all before.

I found Dan Hardys humour ( before Condit stole his mojo ) far more natural, original and amusing then anything Sonnen has ever come up with.

EDIT.
Good fighter though. I do enjoy his horrible style.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Memorable quotes for
> *Young Guns* (1988)
> 
> William H. Bonney: "Dear Governor Axtell. I've heard that you will give 200 dollars for my head. Perhaps we should meet and talk. I am at the Juarez village at the border. Send 3 men, and instruct them not to shoot, as I am unarmed. In short, Sir; I surrender. Your obedient servant William H. Bonney. PS: I changed my mind. Kiss my ass."


:thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> The Sonnites have somehow convinced themselves that anybody who doesn't consider Sonnen a comedic promotional genius, is completely unaware that the idiot is doing it for publicity. Like we believe everything he spouts, and don't "get it". Because, if we "got it" we would love him.
> 
> Well, I completely "get it"... and still think hes a bit of a muppet. He makes me laugh sometimes, but its becoming less and less frequent as I tire of his formula. Who cant see how regimented his comedy is? Seriously?? I've seen and heard it all before.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly the worst part is it's not really that funny anymore. I enjoyed it as well in the beginning but now it's too scripted and the punchlines suck. I couldn't help cringing when he started doing the cheesy WWE "You are in the presence of greatness" schtick before the Bisping fight. 

I like his fight style too, it's quite high paced, and like DW said the really the only reason his trash talk matters at all is because he's backed it up in the cage.

Even that's slowly going though ... I posted a while back how I thought this whole disrespect for money game was going to catch up to him eventually and get his ass kicked. The Bisping fight IMO proved he's on the downslide, and Anderson I think will beat him handily this time and put the final nail in. 

IMO the problem with arrogance and humiliating others is that it feels great at first, but it comes around to bite you in the ass in the end.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. I didn't even crack a smile. What is this? The 1970's??
> 
> You guys are easily amused.


agree. Sonnen usually makes me laugh, but what the feck was that? Lame.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Sonnen's only been 50/50 with me lately. I used to love watching his interviews and reading his tweets. Ever since his "This is the official retirement party of Anderson Silva" it kinda threw me off. Something about it was just too WWE for me.

Sometimes it seems natural. Other times he forces it. When it's forced I don't like it.

Either way I'm a fan of him as a fighter. He brings it every time.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Sure you will resign from your position Chael, because you won't be anymore the #1 contender. You will be swept back to the bottom of the stack for lamers like you to climb again and JUST TRY TO REACH THE CHAMP!

As I said in other posts: Foolish people make foolish comments. Now this isn't just foolish, but its CHILDISH too!

I really wish Anderson this time sweep the Octagon with him


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> His trash talking seems so scripted like he has no emotion behind it.. It always looked weird to me like he's reading a piece of paper.. I dont see why people think its original or even comparing it to Muhammad Ali but I guess everyone is easily amused....


It is scripted. This is well known fact. Someone writes for him.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

haha gotta love chael. he is awesome!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

All hail king Sonnen!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Completely harmless video. Lighten up you fruits. Especially you, Sookoojoo, you turncoat. Don't think I've forgotten that you used to be a supporter of the man!

The video didn't exactly bring me to tears (via laughter), and it was fairly obvious where it was going, but again... entirely harmless and hardly something I think people should waste their time writing drawn out, upset posts about.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Trix said:


> :thumb02:


Lol beat me to it, i immideatly thought thats from YoungGuns when he said that!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Completely harmless video. Lighten up you fruits. Especially you, Sookoojoo, you turncoat. Don't think I've forgotten that you used to be a supporter of the man!
> 
> The video didn't exactly bring me to tears (via laughter), and it was fairly obvious where it was going, but again... entirely harmless and hardly something I think people should waste their time writing drawn out, upset posts about.


Dude, if I didn't ramble on about meaningless shit, my post count would be... like... 17.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think that anyone will have looked like a bigger douchebag after Andy does his thing with this piece of garbage lol.

that was seriously one of the stupidest things ive ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And yet you're all still in here, talking about the man and his next fight.

The haters drink more of Chael's Kool-Aid than his fans do. That's the punch line.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet you're all still in here, talking about the man and his next fight.
> 
> The haters drink more of Chael's Kool-Aid than his fans do. That's the punch line.


Us haters won't give a damn about these shit attempts at comedy once this guy gets his ass kicked down the ladder, in spite of his cheating. 

Until then people have to listen to him because he's relevant and the number one contender and the toughest fight to date for the 1 p4p fighter in the world. However annoying he is, we can't take that away from him even though he blatantly cheated. 

Until he loses, badly. Which is coming soon.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The haters drink more of Chael's Kool-Aid than his fans do. That's the punch line.


I know you would like to believe that's true bro... but it aint. You Chaelers get wet knickers every time he opens his mouth. Its difficult not to react to such monumental levels of gushing.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

i dnt like Sonnen at all but i thought this was amusing. he'd be considered a pretty awful promo guy in wrestling b/c of how awkward and forced he seems but the guy also doesn't care so meh. i don't find him entertaining though but he has made me look forward to watching him fight (and hopefully get dominated) by Anderson Silva.


----------



## elitemmaclothin (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive gotta laugh at this but like what was said earlier it was just to hype all of it up.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

LAME!
It's worse than WWE at this point.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet you're all still in here, talking about the man and his next fight.
> 
> The haters drink more of Chael's Kool-Aid than his fans do. That's the punch line.


Actually, someone talking about Chael (especially on a board populated by big MMA fans) doesn't help his wallet anywhere near what his fans seem to think.

Metrics for estimating PPV buys based on internet buzz massively over-estimated Silva-Sonnen's buyrate by over 400k buys. So all the searches and forum chatter doesn't just automatically translate into big money.

When he came back from suspension (with tons of controversy and strong opinions amongst fans) he didn't help sell the card he was on at all.

People act like talking about him puts money in his pocket, so all the haters are making him rich. But all the haters are people who closely follow the sport and were going to watch the fight already. So like most other Sonnen punchlines, this one falls flat.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't recall equating 'talking' with 'money'. Talking about Sonnen and paying for his PPVs are clearly two different points, and with all due respect, if I cared to make the latter point, I am more than capable of doing it myself. I have not once made the claim that Chael's mouth is lining his pockets, but it would be absurd to say that it hasn't earned him a certain notoriety in the industry, as well as a higher position in the UFC. That said, he backs it up in the cage, so at least he has that on the Dan Hardys of the world.

The fact is this - Sonnen plays us all. Some of us are simply too stupid to see it, while others are not. One minute he's tossing about praise for any number of fighters left and right, and the next he's slandering anyone not named Chael Sonnen. One minute he's cutting an obviously rehearsed promo, and the next he's ad-libbing like there's no tomorrow at a fan expo or press conference. One minute his joke falls flat, the next it gets a laugh from even his gravest of opposers. Chael Sonnen plays you like a fiddle if you allow him to, and that so many of you are in here right now getting your panties in a twist is proof of that.

I look forward to threads such as these when Silva fails to 'embarrass' Sonnen the second time around. I will make no bold predictions re: another possible submission, because that's certainly a possibility. But this 'he's going to destroy Sonnen inside of one round' rubbish is something I will certainly be rubbing in a few faces once fight night has passed.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't recall equating 'talking' with 'money'. Talking about Sonnen and paying for his PPVs are clearly two different points, and with all due respect, if I cared to make the latter point, I am more than capable of doing it myself. I have not once made the claim that Chael's mouth is lining his pockets, but it would be absurd to say that it hasn't earned him a certain notoriety in the industry, as well as a higher position in the UFC. That said, he backs it up in the cage, so at least he has that on the Dan Hardys of the world.
> 
> The fact is this - Sonnen plays us all. Some of us are simply too stupid to see it, while others are not. One minute he's tossing about praise for any number of fighters left and right, and the next he's slandering anyone not named Chael Sonnen. One minute he's cutting an obviously rehearsed promo, and the next he's ad-libbing like there's no tomorrow at a fan expo or press conference. One minute his joke falls flat, the next it gets a laugh from even his gravest of opposers. Chael Sonnen plays you like a fiddle if you allow him to, and that so many of you are in here right now getting your panties in a twist is proof of that.
> 
> I look forward to threads such as these when Silva fails to 'embarrass' Sonnen the second time around. I will make no bold predictions re: another possible submission, because that's certainly a possibility. But this 'he's going to destroy Sonnen inside of one round' rubbish is something I will certainly be rubbing in a few faces once fight night has passed.


My bad, I assumed the "you're still here talking about the man" was akin to other statements I've seen around the forum. Implying that he benefits monetarily for his heel persona. Like these, but more succinct:



americanfighter said:


> Guess what all you Chael haters he is doing the same to you and he is laughing all the way to the bank ( boz however gave the money to charity I think). He has all of you ( especially those in brazil) under his control.
> 
> Now you guys can continue to play into his hand if you want but I hope you realize what's going on now.





Crester said:


> You make a good point...when people say they want to see Sonnen fight a certain fight because they want to see him beat up...they are actually making him more marketable and making him more money. People should just ignore him.





SideWays222 said:


> Is there anyone out there that thinks that Chael isnt laughing all the way to the bank?? I wouldnt be surprised if Chael has tripled his worth since he started trash talking.





Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, whatever you say, champ.
> 
> Anderson is one of UFC's lowest selling champions. So don't tell me what to accept. Chael Sonnen sold their first fight, and for you to suggest otherwise is nothing but wilful blindness on your part.
> 
> ...


That last one is your's and although it doesn't directly say it made him money, it does imply that Sonnen used his mouth to get people to buy a PPV.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Altough SmackyBear has brought up a good point that his talking and internet chatter about him does not necessarily equate into PPV buys and direct monetary gain, I firmly believe that any press is good press. 

He's directly gained exposure and made a name for himself by running his mouth even though many of us are aware it is a front. 

I don't know if he's getting payed for doing Chael's corner, the UFC Q and A's or being an analyst alongside Bonnar and Glazer, but as Canadian Psyscho explained, we cannot deny the fame and notoriety he has achieved within the sport. 

Personality has alot to do with financial gain in my opinion. Hard work only gets you so far. You have to market yourself and despite some failed attempts at humor, I think he has done a remarkably good job at selling his name. I'm certain that he is benefiting financially in some way, shape or form from acting a fool and getting his name out there. 

The TRT scandal and money laundering have made me less of a fan, but no one should question his fighting ability. Simply put, you aren't a bad fighter if you have wins over the likes of Miller, Okami, Marquardt, Stann and Bisping.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, I did at one point firmly believe that the man could sell his fights on his persona alone, but I no longer make said claim, as said persona is still relatively fresh (in regards to his number of fights post Sonnen vs. Silva I). I think that Sonnen can boost interest in fights with other big names like Bisping and Silva via his showmanship, but no part of me believes that is also true of his fights with the likes of Stann, etc. So, I tend to shy away from that argument these days, until I see some solid numbers throughout the next few PPVs.

Though I don't know that many would disagree with me on Sonnen vs. Silva II selling huge numbers, and that a fair part of that could be attributed to Chael's smack-talk. As I said, I have to wait so that I can base such a bold statement on actual evidence, but I'd be very shocked if this rematch didn't sell big numbers. And even then, the argument faces difficulties, as you have to attribute a big chunk of the sales to its being an Anderson Silva title fight.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

i like it and actually think this is one of his better ones he has done raise01:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's the childish trash talk and cheap WWE style fight selling that's corporate friendly.
> 
> The humble and respectful fighters are the ones that are RESISTING the corporate pressure in order to be good human beings and martial artists.
> 
> I don't see why people try to make Chael seem like an angel. Whether he's doing what he's doing for money or just being a delusional idiot, both are equally despicable.


Who considers him an angel?

The guy is scum, he's a liar, he's a fraud, he's a criminal, he's damn near immune to reality.

But he's crazy as shit and fights like no other, he's awesome.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael Sonnen makes money from more then just his PPV numbers. He certainly is making more money now since he got his name out there. From guest appearances to sponsors. There is many great fighters who are unknown because of their boring personalities. Chael Sonnen could have been just another one of them if it wasnt for his personality. And he certainly would not be getting this title shot.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen makes money from more then just his PPV numbers. He certainly is making more money now since he got his name out there. From guest appearances to sponsors. There is many great fighters who are unknown because of their boring personalities. Chael Sonnen could have been just another one of them if it wasnt for his personality. And he certainly would not be getting this title shot.


I really think you mean: *If it wasn't for his crying over the media for a REMATCH he wouldn't have got it!*

Some might say he climbed the ladder again, but STOP. He won Brian and got a controversy decision over Bispen. Do people really think he deserves this title shot?

Last time he cheated and even with that he got submitted! Let's say The Spider made him play 5 rounds making him feel that he is a champion, where in reality he's a chimp, and then he submitted him once and for all  (some amusement)


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

rul3z said:


> I really think you mean: If it wasn't for his crying over the media for a REMATCH he wouldn't have got it!
> 
> Some might say he climbed the ladder again, but STOP. *He won Brian and got a controversy decision over Bispen.* Do people really think he deserves this title shot?
> 
> Last time he cheated and even with that he got submitted! Let's say The Spider made him play 5 rounds making him feel that he is a champion, where in reality he's a chimp, and then he submitted him once and for all  (some amusement)


Every time I read a poor excuse for a sentence like this, I lose a little bit of faith in humanity. 

As for the rest of your post, it seems as though you have fallen victim to Chael's trash talk. Clearly it's gotten under your skin.

The only thing I agree with is that he was cheating and that it was somewhat amusing seeing him get submitted after dominating the fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rul3z said:


> I really think you mean: *If it wasn't for his crying over the media for a REMATCH he wouldn't have got it!*
> 
> Some might say he climbed the ladder again, but STOP. He won Brian and got a controversy decision over Bispen. Do people really think he deserves this title shot?
> 
> Last time he cheated and even with that he got submitted! Let's say The Spider made him play 5 rounds making him feel that he is a champion, where in reality he's a chimp, and then he submitted him once and for all  (some amusement)


You know if Sonnen had stalled in the fifth round he'd have won that fight right?

Silva obviously wanted to submit him, fair point he did and that's good and all but let's not act like he waited until the fifth. If Sonnen had played it safe, coasted and stopped attacking he'd have rode it out and won.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. I didn't even crack a smile. What is this? The 1970's??
> 
> You guys are easily amused.




this x10

and i have found him funny in the past, not as much as some though


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Does Chael deserve a rematch? did he cheat? was Anderson hurt?

I don't care anymore....... just get this god damned fight over with so Chael will shut up. Win or lose I don't care, there are more interesting fighters and to be honest Chael's skill level does not match his media attention. Cain, Overeem, JDS, JBJ, GSP, Benson, Pettis etc. etc. are the skilled guys I would rather hear talk, the UFC is nearing the WWE when it's less skilled fighters get more credit for being able to trash talk better. It used to be funny and interesting but now mma's name is really being dragged through the mud with nonsense like this commercial, this isn't mma, this is a fighter creating a hype monster to get attention. Chael is an attention whore plain and simple, maybe he'll be champ one day, but it's real hard to respect an attention whore.

In the wwe there are good guys and bad guys, do we really want to get to the point where a guys ability to get the crowd to react to his ability to portray himself as a heel or a face is more important than his fighting ability? JDS vs. Cain, Lesnar vs. Overeem, Silva vs. Franklin, Bonnar vs. Griffin, these are the fights that make the UFC what it is.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rul3z said:


> I really think you mean: *If it wasn't for his crying over the media for a REMATCH he wouldn't have got it!*
> 
> Some might say he climbed the ladder again, but STOP. He won Brian and got a controversy decision over Bispen. Do people really think he deserves this title shot?
> 
> Last time he cheated and even with that he got submitted! Let's say The Spider made him play 5 rounds making him feel that he is a champion, where in reality he's a chimp, and then he submitted him once and for all  (some amusement)


Nope.

I didnt mean that at all.


----------



## ninja69 (Sep 23, 2007)

ahhh straight from young guns blahhahaha
love the nostalgia


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And yet you're all still in here, talking about the man and his next fight.
> 
> The haters drink more of Chael's Kool-Aid than his fans do. That's the punch line.


As a massive Anderson Silva fan - i bloody love Sonnen. :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was waiting for something way more epic to happen. I don't think I like this too much. Stick to one liners Chael.


Sonnen is the master. He gets under the skin and stays there. He is the greatest mma trash talker of all time. Can't deny it anymore.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Going by the opinionated posts in this thread, I'd say Chael's mouth is doing a pretty good job.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't understand what simply minded people find so funny about it. It really isn't that comedic anymore. He tries pretty hard.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That was really Lame by Chael standards....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

People haven't seen Young Guns, I take it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> Every time I read a poor excuse for a sentence like this, I lose a little bit of faith in humanity.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, it seems as though you have fallen victim to Chael's trash talk. Clearly it's gotten under your skin.
> 
> The only thing I agree with is that he was cheating and that it was somewhat amusing seeing him get submitted after dominating the fight.


Ryan, maybe its an excuse maybe not, I won't argue with you on that for sure. BUT, I'm not a victim of Chael's trash talk, do you know why? Because the man has more than 10 losses, all the talk he is saying is bull.....t. Get it?

About the submition after getting dominated, that was just a joke man, for sure I didn't mean it 




TheLyotoLegion said:


> You know if Sonnen had stalled in the fifth round he'd have won that fight right?
> 
> Silva obviously wanted to submit him, fair point he did and that's good and all but let's not act like he waited until the fifth. If Sonnen had played it safe, coasted and stopped attacking he'd have rode it out and won.


He couldn't of STALLED, go back and watch the fight, he tried to lay on the KING of MMA but Silva attacked from the guard, and even then Joe Rogan said that you can never count out a guy like Silva, there is a reason he's a champion. Chael tried to go for what your saying but he couldn't.



SideWays222 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I didnt mean that at all.


That's how I saw it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't understand what simply minded people find so funny about it. It really isn't that comedic anymore. He tries pretty hard.


He's trying so hard that in the end he's making a fool of himself.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Effective trash talk? Sure, it keeps people talking and excited about the fight. 

Funny? No.

Original? No.

Would I happily fling poop at Chael Sonnen (assuming a guy by the name of Anderson Silva was my bodygueard, or I was in a moving car)? Yup. 

I just find him annoying. I find his trash talk unnecesary. He is the only guy who has given Spider a real solid challenge in the recent past, and is the only one I see with a decent shot at the belt right now. But now I don't want to see a good fight anymore, I just want to see him get beat up. As much as I want Sivla to win, I'd almost rather see him risk losing and just aggresively attack Sonnen, go for the first round beat-him-up and prove him inferior kind of butt-kicking.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I suggest you re-watch the fight, rul3z. Sonnen was attacking when Silva caught him in the submission - not stalling. It's a fairly well known conclusion at this point. As for your 'he has 10 losses' comment (it's actually 11)... yes, he does. He also has nearly 30 wins, many of them over solid to great competition. Only a moron would claim that Sonnen isn't a top MW, perhaps the perennial number two, and every bit the fighter he makes himself out to be.

Chael Sonnen isn't Dan Hardy, who runs his mouth and then goes on a five fight losing streak.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Chaels downfall with Silva punch off his back, it clearly rocked him letting Silva wrap the legs up since Chael froze for a second. Facts are that Chael was starting to lose his grip on the fight didnt help - being dropped with that elbow in the 4th and being sliced by another elbow too. Chael was looking tired - Silva slipping in the 5th looked like it would win the fight for Sonnen....turned out to be his downfall.

I dont think he was stalling - and i dont think he would stall in the rematch, its not his way.. he wants to beat down on Silva for 5 full rounds.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

rul3z said:


> Ryan, maybe its an excuse maybe not, I won't argue with you on that for sure. BUT, I'm not a victim of Chael's trash talk, do you know why? Because the man has more than 10 losses, all the talk he is saying is bull.....t. Get it?
> 
> About the submition after getting dominated, that was just a joke man, for sure I didn't mean it


I'm well aware that Chael's talk is what you refer to as, bullshit. I said that earlier in this thread. When people show emotion through their posts over Chael, it's hard to think his bullshit trash talk hasn't succeeded in what it was meant to do: get under people's skin and get them talking about him, like you and I are doing right now.

Furthermore, what does 10 losses have to do with anything. MMA is a sport of "What have you done lately?". Randy Couture has 11 losses and somehow he made it into the UFC Hall of Fame. Where are you going with the 10 losses bit? Chael is a great fighter and has proved that he is close to the top of the heap of late.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anderson had Sonnens right wrist under control for an age before he threw his leg over. I remember thinking at the time, that Sonnen had lost concentration. You could call it stalling. Poor sod was knackered, so some slack is cut. But, to let a BJJ black belt control your right wrist for that long is asking for it. And indeed he got it.

Man... what a crazy fight. Whatever our stance, surely we can all agree with that, right?! :hug: I Cant wait for the sequel.

EDIT



Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael Sonnen isn't Dan Hardy, who runs his mouth and then goes on a five fight losing streak.


... no. He just runs his mouth, loses, and gets busted for PEDs. Drenched in glory is Sonnens path.:sarcastic06:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ...... no. He just runs his mouth, loses, and gets busted for PEDs. Drenched in glory is Sonnens path.:sarcastic06:


He actually never got busted for PED's never had elevated levels. It was all just a big disclosure fiasco. Just saying....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Drenched in glory is Sonnens path.


 That we can agree on. Everything he says and everything he does is focused on keeping a promise to his Dad.raise01:

A lot of fun gets made of Chaels sub defense. It's much better than most think. 

Chaels real problem, That I hope he has been working on, is generating power in his ground pounding. Seriously. He should have beaten Silva to death 15 minutes before that triangle came up.

At the very least he should have cut him up with elbows.

Swallow your pride Chael. Matt lindland can not teach you ground and pound. 6 months with Tito and you are the world champ.


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

Calminian said:


> He actually never got busted for PED's never had elevated levels. It was all just a big disclosure fiasco. Just saying....


Actually....:confused02:

From Wiki: 
"Drug tests conducted at the time of his match with Anderson Silva showed that Sonnen had an elevated testosterone/epitestosterone (or T/E) ratio which fell outside the allowable range. Specifically, Sonnen’s urinalysis showed that his T/E ratio was 16.9:1. By comparison, an average man has a T/E ratio of 1:1, and testing bodies such as CSAC may allow for a variance as high as 4:1 for athletes—meaning Sonnen's T/E ratio was nearly 17 times that of a normal man and more than four times higher than the allowed maximum for an athlete."


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

samhain said:


> Actually....:confused02:
> 
> From Wiki:
> "Drug tests conducted at the time of his match with Anderson Silva showed that Sonnen had an elevated testosterone/epitestosterone (or T/E) ratio which fell outside the allowable range. Specifically, Sonnen’s urinalysis showed that his T/E ratio was 16.9:1. By comparison, an average man has a T/E ratio of 1:1, and testing bodies such as CSAC may allow for a variance as high as 4:1 for athletes—meaning Sonnen's T/E ratio was nearly 17 times that of a normal man and more than four times higher than the allowed maximum for an athlete."


That I didn't know. I'll stand corrected for now. Not sure wiki is a good source, though.


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

Calminian said:


> That I didn't know. I'll stand corrected for now. Not sure wiki is a good source, though.


If you go to to Chael's Wikipedia page and click on the reference for that particular passage it will link you directly to a site that has the CSAC documents.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> ... no. He just runs his mouth, loses, and gets busted for PEDs. Drenched in glory is Sonnens path.:sarcastic06:


What happened to us?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it odd that I thought he was for real until he said he was resigning from the number one contender. 

From what I've seen of Chael Sonnen, the guy is just an Alo type, he talks a lot and he hypes fights and all that, but none of it is personal to him. He's not trying to hurt people, he's trying to compete. I don't think Chael really has anything against Brazil, or the Nogs or black house or anyone for that matter, it's a great act he plays. He knows everyone needs a villain and he is playing it flawlessly.

That's why I don't ever get upset with anything he says even if I don't like it, I just laugh. If Ali followed MMA I bet he'd be laughing too, it's just part of the game and people don't seem to understand that Chael is just playing a role.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it odd that I thought he was for real until he said he was resigning from the number one contender.
> 
> From what I've seen of Chael Sonnen, the guy is just an Alo type, he talks a lot and he hypes fights and all that, but none of it is personal to him. He's not trying to hurt people, he's trying to compete. I don't think Chael really has anything against Brazil, or the Nogs or black house or anyone for that matter, it's a great act he plays. He knows everyone needs a villain and he is playing it flawlessly.
> 
> That's why I don't ever get upset with anything he says even if I don't like it, I just laugh. If Ali followed MMA I bet he'd be laughing too, it's just part of the game and people don't seem to understand that Chael is just playing a role.


Bottom line, if you like Chael it's funny stuff. If you hate him, I can see why it would be annoying. I'm a bit neutral on his as a fighter, but do find him very funny, and likable. He's clowning around and pulling it off better than most.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What happened to us?


... when it comes to broheims like you and oldie, my tongue is *always* firmly in cheek. :hug:


----------



## TommyToeHold (Mar 9, 2012)

I love the trash talk that Sonnen does. It reminds me of the kind of funny stuff Ali used to do back in the day.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

lol again with the comparisons to Ali and Sonnen.. You guys must have not followed Ali or boxing at all.. There IS a huge a difference.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> lol again with the comparisons to Ali and Sonnen.. You guys must have not followed Ali or boxing at all.. There IS a huge a difference.


I'll wait. How is there trash talking any different?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Calling Frazier a gorilla and uncle tom was disgusting. Sonnen is nowhere near as low as Ali would go at times.


----------



## TommyToeHold (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm...I guess I should have clarified in what context I thought Sonnen's trash talk reminded me of Ali's. I don't mean his talk directly toward a fighter, and I most certainly don't mean some of the really rough stuff that Ali said, I was referring to the way that both of them spoke with the media, almost as if everything were a joke. The way they have answers for questions before the reporter even asks because they're going to talk about whatever they want to talk about. That's the resemblance I see between the two. Tell me you couldn't see Ali reading a letter like the one Sonnen read?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Calling Frazier a gorilla and uncle tom was disgusting. Sonnen is nowhere near as low as Ali would go at times.


I'm sure Ali saying he'll give Fraziers wife a slap on the arse and get her to make him a steak would have gone down a treat...




TommyToeHold said:


> Hmm...I guess I should have clarified in what context I thought Sonnen's trash talk reminded me of Ali's. I don't mean his talk directly toward a fighter, and I most certainly don't mean some of the really rough stuff that Ali said, I was referring to the way that both of them spoke with the media, almost as if everything were a joke. The way they have answers for questions before the reporter even asks because they're going to talk about whatever they want to talk about. That's the resemblance I see between the two. Tell me you couldn't see Ali reading a letter like the one Sonnen read?


There is one gaping chasm of a difference between the two. Ali didn't script anything. The trash talk from the two of them have completely different flavours. The Irony is that Sonnen sounds like your typical crude 70's comedian, whereas Ali - in the 70's - was decades ahead of his time.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I suggest you re-watch the fight, rul3z. Sonnen was attacking when Silva caught him in the submission - not stalling. It's a fairly well known conclusion at this point. As for your 'he has 10 losses' comment (it's actually 11)... yes, he does. He also has nearly 30 wins, many of them over solid to great competition. Only a moron would claim that Sonnen isn't a top MW, perhaps the perennial number two, and every bit the fighter he makes himself out to be.
> 
> Chael Sonnen isn't Dan Hardy, who runs his mouth and then goes on a five fight losing streak.


1st: You need to go and rewatch the match, he was stalled on top of the Champ, but when the Silva gave him the punch in the face, he went back to action (huh, some people comment without knowing about what their talking)!!!!

2nd: I said "more than 10" didn't say "he has 10 losses". So next time, comment on what you see. This isn't a match that is hard to RE-WATCH 

3rd: You say his losses were against "over solid to great competition" right? Please who is the solid in that list?
Trevor Prangley
Keiichiro Yamamiya
Terry Martin
Paulo Filho
Demian Maia

We may exclude the following (if you like):
Jeremy Horn (*THREE TIMES Against the SAME FIGHTER??? What a Lamer he is that he even didn't evolve a BIT!!)*
Forrest Griffin
Renato Sobral

And for sure we exclude the Spider 

Do you really call those loses to solid competition? Or is it just to convince yourself that he's a top MW? I really think the morons is wide clear who here


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> I'm well aware that Chael's talk is what you refer to as, bullshit. I said that earlier in this thread. When people show emotion through their posts over Chael, it's hard to think his bullshit trash talk hasn't succeeded in what it was meant to do: get under people's skin and get them talking about him, like you and I are doing right now.
> 
> Furthermore, what does 10 losses have to do with anything. MMA is a sport of "What have you done lately?". Randy Couture has 11 losses and somehow he made it into the UFC Hall of Fame. Where are you going with the 10 losses bit? Chael is a great fighter and has proved that he is close to the top of the heap of late.


Randy has 11 losses but has titles in more than one division! That's something Chael will never do in his entire life. I think after he gets beat-up from Silva this time, its better for him to change the division, because its clear he won't get a belt there and the Spider is around.

Hope now you know how Couture got the HoFame, were Sonnen got the HoLame


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Chaels real problem, That I hope he has been working on, is generating power in his ground pounding. Seriously. He should have beaten Silva to death 15 minutes before that triangle came up.
> 
> At the very least he should have cut him up with elbows.
> 
> Swallow your pride Chael. Matt lindland can not teach you ground and pound. 6 months with Tito and you are the world champ.


That is part of the whole thing. Anderson is one of the tougher fighters in the UFC. He may wear pink shirts and be flashy, but he showed he can take a beating and win a fight. 

Anderson is easily one of the toughest fighters in the UFC. 

If Sonnen should win, it won't be anything other than a 5 round decision. He has decisioned most everyone he has fought in the UFC. Perhaps he takes him down and beats on him for 5 rounds again, he won't put Anderson out. 

Anderson knows he has at the least, 5 rounds to pull something off. But I am sure he expects it won't go that far again. 

If the Sonnen that showed up for Bisping, is there in this fight? Silva will eat him alive. Sonnen isn't going to benefit from having testosterone levels 14 times the norm in this fight either.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I'll wait. How is there trash talking any different?


Sorry late response..

Ali was more charismatic than Sonnen for one? He never had to force his little speeches like Sonnen does. There is no facial expression on Sonnen.

Ali also confronted a lot of his opponents face to face and some almost incited a brawl. So neg repping for pointing out theres a huge difference between em is lol.

In fact go to a boxing forum link highlights of Sonnen's troll/speeches and say the same thing there and see what responses you get.

And Ali's wit is far superior to that of Sonnen who seems to be reading off a piece of paper. You should watch documentaries and old videos then you'll realize the the difference.

I'm not supporting what Ali did to Joe Frazier especially after Frazier helped him get his license back. But Ali is Ali.. no comparisons to Sonnen what so ever.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Muhammad Ali would write a cute poem and memorize a handfull of funny insults before a fight and deliver them over and over and over like a politician delivering a stump speech. he would give the same identical interview 100 times before a fight.

he called himself The Greatest a thousand times before anyone else did.

he and Chael have more in common than you admit.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

A juiced up Chael didn't finish or beat an injured Anderson, I don't understand how anyone thinks this fight is going to be as competitive as the last one.

Chael won't make it to the championship rounds this time. Anderson will end his cute little videos,and his ridiculous comments.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rul3z said:


> 1st: *You need to go and rewatch the match, he was stalled on top of the Champ, but when the Silva gave him the punch in the face, he went back to action (huh, some people comment without knowing about what their talking)!!!!*
> 
> 2nd: I said "more than 10" didn't say "he has 10 losses". So next time, comment on what you see. This isn't a match that is hard to RE-WATCH
> 
> ...


Wrong.

It was the fifth round and Chael has been going an amazing pace the whole fight. he was tired and rightfully so. He was active even in the fifth round except he was tired so he slowed down a bit. If Chael stalled that fight he would have took home the crown. Sadly he made a mistake by being so active while being so tired and allowing himself to slip up.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Chael is starting to get corny but it's hard to blame him because he's the only one talking shit.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Sorry late response..
> 
> Ali was more charismatic than Sonnen for one? He never had to force his little speeches like Sonnen does. There is no facial expression on Sonnen.
> 
> ...


So guys who love boxing will tell me Ali was a better trash talker...cool, that's not what I said, I said they aren't any different. Not that one was better. Have you never watched a press conference Sonnen said all kinds of things about Silva. It's not Sonnen's fault that Anderson speaks a different language and doesn't get into a back and forth like Ali's opponents often did.



oldfan said:


> Muhammad Ali would write a cute poem and memorize a handfull of funny insults before a fight and deliver them over and over and over like a politician delivering a stump speech. he would give the same identical interview 100 times before a fight.
> 
> he called himself The Greatest a thousand times before anyone else did.
> 
> he and Chael have more in common than you admit.


Pretty much this.


I like both guys, and I do agree I think Ali was probably the BETTER trash talker, but that doesn't make their style's of trash talk any different.

Oh and....














The prosecution rests.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Muhammad Ali would write a cute poem and memorize a handfull of funny insults before a fight and deliver them over and over and over like a politician delivering a stump speech. he would give the same identical interview 100 times before a fight.


At least he wrote his own shit. He didn't sound like a cheesy comedian from 2 decades earlier. He was fresh and new. Sonnen is neither of those things. You get the feeling you've heard it all before when Chael speaks. You know why? Because you probably have.

On top of that, Ali was a beautiful man who the girlie's loved. Sonnen is an ogre with a squeaky voice and one testicle.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I enjoyed it!


----------



## TommyToeHold (Mar 9, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Ali was a beautiful man who the girlie's loved. Sonnen is an ogre with a squeaky voice and one testicle.


IDK, Rowdy Ronda seemed pretty smitten with him here.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TommyToeHold said:


> IDK, Rowdy Ronda seemed pretty smitten with him here.


She doesn't count. I'll tell you why once I've figured it out...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Muhammad Ali would write a cute poem and memorize a handfull of funny insults before a fight and deliver them over and over and over like a politician delivering a stump speech. he would give the same identical interview 100 times before a fight.
> 
> he called himself The Greatest a thousand times before anyone else did.
> 
> he and Chael have more in common than you admit.


QFT - that's exactly how it was. And it wasn't exactly considered fresh at the time; that's not how I remember it at all. (yeah, I'm kinda old lol)


----------



## TommyToeHold (Mar 9, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> She doesn't count. I'll tell you why once I've figured it out...


HAHAHA!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> She doesn't count. I'll tell you why once I've figured it out...


Haha that made me laugh. I wonder if i can rep you. Lets check 

Awwhhh it didnt let me. Shame... well you get a mental +1 green rep.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> At least he wrote his own shit.


What a nice, innocent place the moon must be


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> What a nice, innocent place the moon must be


Maybe on the bright side. The dark side is one big brothel.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Soojooko is just jealous of Sonnen's superheroesque jawline.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That was genius. A bit overplayed but the concept was awesome. I admit it, I bit a little. When he said he was resigning from the #1 contender spot I was like "The **** did he do now!?"

Then, lulz were had. Dat laff.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> So guys who love boxing will tell me Ali was a better trash talker...cool, that's not what I said, I said they aren't any different. Not that one was better. Have you never watched a press conference Sonnen said all kinds of things about Silva. It's not Sonnen's fault that Anderson speaks a different language and doesn't get into a back and forth like Ali's opponents often did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo what you're saying is that if you like to talk trash and write poems as a fighter in a competition you're just like Ali?

Ali was more charismatic than Sonnen. He had better delivery. His "shoot" doesn't seem natural(Have you seen his facial expression every time he delivers it?).

Heck even *Undertaker *had better delivery than Sonnen.











Yeah no comparisons...


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Soooo what you're saying is that if you like to talk trash and write poems as a fighter in a competition you're just like Ali?
> 
> Ali was more charismatic than Sonnen. He had better delivery. His "shoot" doesn't seem natural(Have you seen his facial expression every time he delivers it?).
> 
> ...


Have to agree. With Ali it seemed more genuine.


----------

